# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  trojan.win32.bublik.abjy

## sara_t

سلام دوستان

انتی ویروس من یه ویروس دیتکت کرده بنام trojan.win32.bublik.abjy 

اینطور که من تحقیق کردم این ویورس از طریق اسکایپ یا یاهو وارد میشه. میخاستم توضیحات کاملی دربارش بدونم و باید چیکار کنم که حتی وارد نشه. ایا وردش و دیتکت و دلیت شدنش توسط انتی ویروس هنوز خطری رو داره یا خیر؟

----------


## hjran abdpor

http://www.cleanpcguide.com/remove-trojanwin32bublik-b-removal-guide-how-to-remove-trojanwin32bublik-b/

----------

